# Rear Slide Bed Support Rod



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

I have seen a that some people use a "quick support rod" to give the queen rear bed slide extra support while traveling. I am going to be replacing the ceiling tracks this weekend as one is cracked in half and ripping out of the ceiling- tough road trip this past summer. If you use this support, what size do you use and where do you place it?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-113-in-Quick-Support-Rod-T74500/100383316#.UnxAZPmX-So

Thanks


----------



## CaptFX4 (Jan 20, 2012)

MattS said:


> I have seen a that some people use a "quick support rod" to give the queen rear bed slide extra support while traveling. I am going to be replacing the ceiling tracks this weekend as one is cracked in half and ripping out of the ceiling- tough road trip this past summer. If you use this support, what size do you use and where do you place it?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-113-in-Quick-Support-Rod-T74500/100383316#.UnxAZPmX-So
> 
> Thanks


I made a support out of 4 inch PVC so a little different from what you are looking at. Anyway I place my support near the front of the bed maybe a foot back. I have done this for 2 years on my 230RS and have had zero issues.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

_"The Task 113 in. Quick Support Rod is ideal for securing building materials in tedious installations when you don't have a free hand. This rod is adjustable from *63 - 113 in*. and includes a built-in safety lock."_

Way too long. The support I made for my 21RS was about 26" tall. You place it between the floor and underside of the rear slide out while traveling.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I just put a 2x6 on the floor, then made a "T" out of a couple 2X8's and put a cheap scissors jack in between. Took me about 10 minutes to make and it is adjustable.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Usually I have my DW stay in the trailer when traveling. She's been trying for years to build up her leg strength so she leg presses the rear slide during the bumpier times of travel. I must admit that I miss her conversation during the trip but when the road is smooth she prepares dinner. Yep... she has thunder thighs and I get to enjoy roast turkey and sage dressing.


----------



## folsomcamper (Jan 10, 2014)

MattS said:


> I have seen a that some people use a "quick support rod" to give the queen rear bed slide extra support while traveling. I am going to be replacing the ceiling tracks this weekend as one is cracked in half and ripping out of the ceiling- tough road trip this past summer. If you use this support, what size do you use and where do you place it?
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Task-113-in-Quick-Support-Rod-T74500/100383316#.UnxAZPmX-So
> 
> Thanks


This looks interesting and wondering if you used it and how it worked? My issue is that I have an older Outback - 2004- and the rear bed is a manual slide out that gets a little shaky to sleep in. Not a lot, just enough for my wife to notice. We have the stabilizing bars as well, just looking to see how I can make it rock solid - this rod may just do it. Thanks


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

robertized said:


> Leedek does your DW actually get a chance to read your post. LOL Good Luck.


OMGosh... someone hacked my Outbackers forum page.







I would never have said; " I miss her conversation". We have a rule that there is no talking to the driver when we're underway.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

This is what I constructed. I had made a pvc one earlier (can find it with the advanced search option), but it did not work well. This one does the trick.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=33404&view=&hl=bunk support&fromsearch=1
bbwb


----------

